# Solved: copying itunes onto my Nexus 7



## Bradley1963 (Aug 1, 2012)

How do i copy my itunes library on my pc to my Nexus 7, please.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor, x86 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1791 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9100, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 301453 MB, Free - 221811 MB; D: Total - 3768 MB, Free - 345 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2A9Eh
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you are talking about files purchased through the iTunes store, The Digital Rights Management (DRM) copy protection of the files will not allow you to use the files on non-iTunes approved devices. The Nexus 7 is not an approved device. The TSG site rules prohibit assisting with removing or bypassing DRM protection.


----------



## Bradley1963 (Aug 1, 2012)

OK thanks, I understand.


----------

